# Garry's Mod/Save Crash Problems



## Mr.Peebles (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought Gmod from Steam a couple of weeks ago, and so far had no problems.

Though for the past few days something peculiar has been happening.

Every time I save, Garry's Mod freezes and a message saying the "The instruction "0x11367c3f" referenced memory at "0x0e7a0454" could not be read" "Press OK to terminate the program."

I press OK, it crashes to my desktop.

I have tried deleting local game content and re-installing Gmod and that hasn't solved the problem.

I have tried deleting the garrysmod folders and everything it in my file directories, then re-installing Garry's mod and that hasn't solved the problem.

I've tried to look for any solution on Google.

I do have a couple of addons so I'm wondering if those have a problem with them.

So I'm wondering what to do. Any solutions? Please I'm desperate, and I can't save anything.


----------



## TheSausageMafia (Aug 28, 2009)

Whats up mr. peebles,
first, dont be scared its not the addons or your computer , the crash is happening to almost everyone including me. The crash is most likely because of the Gmod update, Hopefully the problem will be fixed in the next Gmod update (i hope itll come soon) so in the mean time youll just have to wait it out. heres a small thread made by people with the same problem, there are no solutions there but im sure it will help:

http://www.facepunch.com/showthread.php?t=799934

hope it helps


----------



## Mr.Peebles (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank god.

I'm not the only one, thanks for the info.


----------



## bookmarkmaster (Aug 30, 2009)

I got garry's mod from steam (used steamup) and now when i Load garry's mod its fine the loading screen appears , and then i wait to load like 1 minute or 2 then it disappears and returns me to my desktop and no error just disappears 
And it doesnt give me any errors like "You do not own garry's mod" or something else , it just crashes to my desktop and no errors appear for why it crashed


----------



## TheSausageMafia (Aug 28, 2009)

hey bookmarkmaster,

well first off im guessing steamup is almost exactly like star-steam (they both claim to have all of the steam games ever created, free*) well first off applications that claim to have all that are just fake. those Steam knock offs are all fake and little to none of the (insert number here) games work at all. so its nothing to do with garrysmod, gmod 11 is fine besides the save crash. its probably just the steam knock off and the so called "installation" of gmod 11. so just use normal steam and buy gmod, its only $10 :] one of the best games for its price. so just go out there and use your $10. if any questions contact me at [email protected] hope i helped



*= absolutely NOTHING is free, something always has a price, including time, money or other resources.


----------

